# T5-ho or LED



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all im debaiting on getting the 36" aquasun dual T5-Ho or the Aqueon dual LED light for my planted aqurium. my tank is a 65 gallon tall 36" X 24" x 18. wich one do you guys prefer.

Thank you


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

What are you planning to do with the tank? 24" height is pretty tall so a dual T5HO will give you about 35-40 PAR, I think that is considered low to medium lighting. I am not sure about the led light fixture. Finnex Fugeray LED fixture will give similar PAR (little bit lower) and that fixture is considered a low light fixture.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

GAT said:


> What are you planning to do with the tank? 24" height is pretty tall so a dual T5HO will give you about 35-40 PAR, I think that is considered low to medium lighting. I am not sure about the led light fixture. Finnex Fugeray LED fixture will give similar PAR (little bit lower) and that fixture is considered a low light fixture.


I Just wanted to put some background plants mid light plants


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no experience in T5HO but Finnex ray 2 might be okay for you by looking at the PAR values. I honestly don't know if LED is better than T5HO but it will cheaper in the long run. There is something called Finnex planted plus but no par value is available but I hear its pretty good.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

The Finnex Ray2 will likely be too bright for your tank. The Planted+ and Fugeray are medium light and right around the same PAR value, the Planted+ is closer to 6500k vs the fugeray around 7000k


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

CanadaPleco said:


> The Finnex Ray2 will likely be too bright for your tank. The Planted+ and Fugeray are medium light and right around the same PAR value, the Planted+ is closer to 6500k vs the fugeray around 7000k


so wich one should i go for Planted + or the Fugeray


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Personal preference really. The planted+ has been the best seller though.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

CanadaPleco said:


> Personal preference really. The planted+ has been the best seller though.


i see its only 10$ more. but is there a really big different between them. also would it still be efficient if i put them on top of a glass cover? or is more effective with the light directly on the water?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not too sure what the Finnex model's cost and how much PAR they give off but the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED W/Timer is an awesome LED fixture and will be able to grow anything you put under it. A member from the forum came over and did some PAR readings and even with a glass lid at 24" depth ( minus 3-4 inches of substrate) the reading was 160 +/- different spots of the tank. I was never an LED believer until this fixture.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I'm not too sure what the Finnex model's cost and how much PAR they give off but the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED W/Timer is an awesome LED fixture and will be able to grow anything you put under it. A member from the forum came over and did some PAR readings and even with a glass lid at 24" depth ( minus 3-4 inches of substrate) the reading was 160 +/- different spots of the tank. I was never an LED believer until this fixture.


ye, ive herd they are really good but 36" for $300+, sorry i cant do that. where the Finnex planted + is 140$ for a 36"


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

john jay said:


> i see its only 10$ more. but is there a really big different between them. also would it still be efficient if i put them on top of a glass cover? or is more effective with the light directly on the water?


I run glass lids on all my tanks. The planted+ has very good quality red LED's in it which help for many plants, the original fugeray does not have the red LED's.

My wife can't tell the different between the 2 lights though.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

CanadaPleco said:


> I run glass lids on all my tanks. The planted+ has very good quality red LED's in it which help for many plants, the original fugeray does not have the red LED's.
> 
> My wife can't tell the different between the 2 lights though.


Ok perfect, Thank you, really tempted on getting this


----------

